# 

## xps

Planuję zainstalować system fotowoltaiczny około 3,5 kW na  zachodniej połaci dachu.
Gdzie nie czytam to piszą że najlepiej wschód- zachód lub południe.
Panele mogą być tylko po stronie zachodniej gdyż od strony wschodniej będzie zacienienie drzewami a południowa strona to jest bok budynku bez połaci dachowej.
Czy będzie duża różnica produkcji energii od zazwyczaj polecanej instalacji z strony południowej?

----------


## Jastrząb

> Planuję zainstalować system fotowoltaiczny około 3,5 kW na  zachodniej połaci dachu.
> Gdzie nie czytam to piszą że najlepiej wschód- zachód lub południe.
> Panele mogą być tylko po stronie zachodniej gdyż od strony wschodniej będzie zacienienie drzewami a południowa strona to jest bok budynku bez połaci dachowej.
> Czy będzie duża różnica produkcji energii od zazwyczaj polecanej instalacji z strony południowej?


http://www.pvinfo.pl/sites/www.solwi...talacji_pv.jpg

----------


## marcinbbb

Zachód zachodowi nie równy podaj kąt na jaki będą ustawione panele 210* -240* czy ile?

----------


## Jastrząb

> Zachód zachodowi nie równy podaj kąt na jaki będą ustawione panele 210* -240* czy ile?


A ja głupi myślalem że zachód jest jeden - azymut 270 stopni. Człek się uczy całe życie.

----------


## xps

Połać dachu jest praktycznie prostopadle do kierunku "zachód"
Nachylenie dachu 35 stopni
Z tabeli do której link dał  Jastrząb  wynika że około 83%
Czyli raczej będzie sens montażu.
Obawiałem się że może być gorzej.

----------


## d7d

Zachód to azymut -90 stopni jeżeli przyjąć że południe to 0 stopni.
W zależności od pochylenia daje ok. 80 % wydajności z paneli skierowanych na południe.

----------


## d7d

Można samemu policzyć ... 
http://re.jrc.ec.europa.eu/pvgis/app...=en&map=europe
Trzeba tylko ustawić położenie (na terenie lub dachu) kąt pochylenia i azymut.
Nie należy zmieniać innych założeń.

----------


## xps

d7d, z Twojego kalkulatora dało wynik roczny 796 kWh z instalacji o mocy 1 kW. Czyli z instalacji 3,5 kW będę miał zysk około 2800 kWh rocznie.
Czy ten kalkulator jest wiarygodny na tyle aby kierować się nim w podjęciu decyzji zakładać czy nie?

----------


## mitch

> Planuję zainstalować system fotowoltaiczny około 3,5 kW na  zachodniej połaci dachu.
> Gdzie nie czytam to piszą że najlepiej wschód- zachód lub południe.
> Panele mogą być tylko po stronie zachodniej gdyż od strony wschodniej będzie zacienienie drzewami a południowa strona to jest bok budynku bez połaci dachowej.
> Czy będzie duża różnica produkcji energii od zazwyczaj polecanej instalacji z strony południowej?


Ja mam panele na zachodniej połaci dachu, z powiedzmy 5 stopni odchylenia w kierunku południowym. Po kilkunastu dniach mam już parę wniosków. Mam instalację ok 5,8 kWp, obserwuję też instalację 5 kWp z panelami na południe oraz instalację 6 kWp wschód-zachód. Dzisiaj odpowiednio wyniki były następujące: 34,5 kWh, 33,2 kWh oraz 34,1 kWh. Wczoraj: 36 kWh, 32,8 kWh oraz 35,1 kWh. Czyli niewątpliwie instalacja na południe ma największe uzyski. Z drugiej strony, nie są to kosmiczne różnice (straty).

 Instalacja wschód-zachód bardzo wcześnie zaczyna pracę, o godzinie 6:00 ma już 1,2 kW mocy, chwilę po 7:00 ma już 2 kW, natomiast instalacja na południe o 8:40 ma dopiero 1 kW, a moja instalacja 1 kW osiąga dopiero ok 10:00. Z kolei na koniec dnia instalacja wsch-zach ma 1 kW o 19:00, południowa 1 kW ma o 18:20, a o 19:00 już tylko 0,4 kW, moja 1 kW ma o 19:50, a o 19:00 2,5 kW.

Ale żeby nie było tak fajnie, to były dni, gdzie moja instalacja wyprodukowała o 10 kWh mniej niż dwie pozostałe, ponieważ słoneczna i bezchmurna pogoda była do godziny 13-14. Wygląda to mniej więcej tak, że koło godziny 12:00 moja instalacja ma właśnie jakieś 10 kWh mniej na liczniku i dopiero od godziny 13 do 19 nadgania. Jeśli w tym czasie pogoda się popsuje, to pech.

 Wiadomo, żeby mieć jakieś wiarygodne porównanie, trzeba mieć statystyki za cały rok. Mogę tylko napisać, że ta instalacja 6 kWp wsch-zach w 2018 r. miała uzysk 5200 kW, a w tym roku licznik do dziś pokazuje 2690 kWh.

 Wnioski musisz sobie wyciągnąć sam. Ja jestem zadowolony.

----------


## xps

Głównie zależy mi aby instalacja zapewniała tyle mocy aby pokryć zasilanie klimatyzatora typu multisplit 8 kW w upalne dni.

----------


## d7d

> d7d, z Twojego kalkulatora dało wynik roczny 796 kWh z instalacji o mocy 1 kW. Czyli z instalacji 3,5 kW będę miał zysk około 2800 kWh rocznie.
> Czy ten kalkulator jest wiarygodny na tyle aby kierować się nim w podjęciu decyzji zakładać czy nie?


To nie jest "mój" kalkulator.
To jest unijny kalkulator. 
Raczej jest wiarygodny i polecane przez różne firmy.
Można nim się kierować w podjęciu decyzji o lokalizacji paneli i decyzji czy już montować.

----------


## d7d

> Głównie zależy mi aby instalacja zapewniała tyle mocy aby pokryć zasilanie klimatyzatora typu multisplit 8 kW w upalne dni.


Ale instalacja PV ma zasilać nie tylko multisplita 8 kW ?
Ma ogólnie służyć domowym potrzebom?
Ile sezonowo pobiera prądu taki multisplit 8kW na chłodzenie?
2.000 kWh ? x 0,50 PLN = 1.000 PLN rocznie ?

----------


## Jastrząb

> d7d, z Twojego kalkulatora dało wynik roczny 796 kWh z instalacji o mocy 1 kW. Czyli z instalacji 3,5 kW będę miał zysk około 2800 kWh rocznie.
> Czy ten kalkulator jest wiarygodny na tyle aby kierować się nim w podjęciu decyzji zakładać czy nie?


Ta strona korzysta z bazy nasłonecznienia lat poprzednich. WIec jest raczej wiarygodna. NIe znaycz żę kazdego roku będzie tyle. W tym roku jest u mnie okolo 20% więcej niż wynika z takiej średniej wieloletniej.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Ja mam panele na zachodniej połaci dachu, z powiedzmy 5 stopni odchylenia w kierunku południowym. Po kilkunastu dniach mam już parę wniosków. Mam instalację ok 5,8 kWp, obserwuję też instalację 5 kWp z panelami na południe oraz instalację 6 kWp wschód-zachód. Dzisiaj odpowiednio wyniki były następujące: 34,5 kWh, 33,2 kWh oraz 34,1 kWh. Wczoraj: 36 kWh, 32,8 kWh oraz 35,1 kWh. Czyli niewątpliwie instalacja na południe ma największe uzyski. Z drugiej strony, nie są to kosmiczne różnice (straty).
> .


Straty nie są dzisiaj duże bo są najdłuższe dni w roku! Instlacja zachodnia czy wschodnia ma bezpośrednie nasłonecznienie, (rano lub wiezorem) gdy południowa już jest/jeszcze  zacieniona. W czerwu-lipcu róznoce między pd a zachód są kilkuprocentowe. Ale im krószy dzień tym różnice będą się stawały większe. W takim marcu to bplisko 40% róznicy. Patrysz więc na średnia z całego roku a ta jest bliska 20% "straty" i do tego wspominany model nadaje sie wyśmienicie.

----------


## marcinbbb

> A ja głupi myślalem że zachód jest jeden - azymut 270 stopni. Człek się uczy całe życie.


Widzisz jaki głupi byłeś  :wink:  Na połaci 270* nie zakłada się paneli robi się to od wschodu!

----------


## Jastrząb

> Widzisz jaki głupi byłeś  Na połaci 270* nie zakłada się paneli robi się to od wschodu!


Ile mądrych i cennych rzeczy się od Ciebie można dowiedzieć, to nie da się opisać!!

----------


## marcinbbb

> Ile mądrych i cennych rzeczy się od Ciebie można dowiedzieć, to nie da się opisać!!


Mądre rzeczy można było przeczytać w tym wątku około 3 lat temu, widąc teraz co ludziki odpinda szkoda tu zaglądać!

----------


## Jastrząb

> widąc teraz co ludziki odpinda szkoda tu zaglądać!


No dokładnie! Różne głupoty ludzie piszą po forach. Np że od zachodu się nie robi tylko od wschodu. Nie wiedzą że to statystycznie nie robi żadnej różnicy w produkcji. Ba! Modele pogodowe pokazują nawet 1% produkcji więcej na zachód względem wschodu. Pewnie kwestia zachmurzenia, zamglenia porannego. Tego nie wiem.

A po za tym ten wątek założono wczoraj. Więc nie specjalnie wiem o jakich mądrych rzeczach 3 lata temu tutaj czytałeś.

----------


## lopiola

gsz1; południe
kotgaz; wschód - zachód 
takie same panele, inna ilość, taki sam producent inwertera
https://pvmonitor.pl/user.php?idinst=10095
można przeglądać dane historyczne wybiera się na kalendarzu datę

----------


## Jastrząb

> gsz1; południe
> kotgaz; wschód - zachód 
> takie same panele, inna ilość, taki sam producent inwertera
> https://pvmonitor.pl/user.php?idinst=10095
> można przeglądać dane historyczne wybiera się na kalendarzu datę


Zamontowane jak? Wsio na dachu? Bo między W-E a Pd jest 30% roóznicy za poprzedni rok. To więcej niż teoria mówi.

----------


## mitch

> Straty nie są dzisiaj duże bo są najdłuższe dni w roku! Instlacja zachodnia czy wschodnia ma bezpośrednie nasłonecznienie, (rano lub wiezorem) gdy południowa już jest/jeszcze  zacieniona. W czerwu-lipcu róznoce między pd a zachód są kilkuprocentowe. Ale im krószy dzień tym różnice będą się stawały większe. W takim marcu to bplisko 40% róznicy. Patrysz więc na średnia z całego roku a ta jest bliska 20% "straty" i do tego wspominany model nadaje sie wyśmienicie.


Choć z ogólnym wnioskiem prawie się zgadzam, to z moich obserwacji wynika, że "taki marzec" ma niewiele większy wpływ na mniejszy uzysk (jezu, co za potworek językowy), ponieważ w tym miesiącu uzysk jest prawie o połowę niższy niż w czerwcu-lipcu. Wg mnie wszystkie miesiące "pracują" mniej więcej po równo na mniejszy uzysk dla instalacji wschód-zachód. 

A patrząc na dane rzeczywistych instalacji, to różnica między instalacją wschód-zachód oraz południe dla miesiąca marca, to niecałe 23% produkcji, a więc do 40% daleko.

A co do tego, że prawie się zgadzam, to instalacja wschód-zachód ma mniejszy uzysk od nominalnej (mam na myśli założenie, że instalacja 6 kW daje rocznie 6000 kWh) o 13%. No i tu pozostaje szerokie pole do interpretacji, jakie kto ma panele (bez dodatniej tolerancji, 0-3%, 0-5%) i dokładnie pod jakim kątem zamocowane, etc, więc specjalnie się nie upieram czy będzie to 20% czy 15% straty. Straty będą, można je minimalnie ograniczyć zwiększoną autokonsumpcją z racji wydłużonych godzin pracy.

----------


## lopiola

Tu widać lokalizację

----------


## Jastrząb

> Tu widać lokalizację


Jeśli zdjęcia trzymają kierunki śwaita to sporo to wyjaśnia.
Wsch zachód, to ta jedna połać jest odkręcona na pólnoc. 
Plus wsch-zach jest na dachu dwuspadowym, a ta południowa zdaje się na steażach na dachu płaskim? DObrze to widzę?
To spokojnie wyjaśnia 30% różnice.

----------


## lopiola

Zdjęcia dokładnie zlokalizowane na północ południe, te na płaskim dachu na stelażach, inwertery SolarEdge z optymizerami do każdego panela monokrystalicznego.
Ja mam Froniusa i panele polikrystaliczne dokładnie na południe, jak mierzyłem apką na telefonie to nachylenie 47stopni .
Tu jest porównanie uzysku:


Ciekawe, że w zimie mam lepiej niż takie wypasione systemy.

----------


## mitch

> Ciekawe, że w zimie mam lepiej niż takie wypasione systemy.


To nic ciekawego, tylko normalna sprawa. Nie dość, że masz najlepiej skierowane panele, to jeszcze pod sporym kątem, akurat idealnym właśnie pod warunki zimowe. Ciężko oszukać fizykę, nawet najbardziej wypasionym systemem, który nota bene został tam chyba lekko na wyrost zastosowany.

----------


## lopiola

Czyli nie warto kupować drogich systemów pv.
Jeżeli chodzi relacje pomiędzy usytuowaniem południe, a wschód-zachód to jeżeli jedna część paneli jest bardziej na południe, lub obie są równo to czy nie powinna być podobna wielkość uzysku.

----------


## mitch

> Czyli nie warto kupować drogich systemów pv.


Jeżeli masz bardzo dobre warunki dla paneli i priorytetem jest wyłącznie o szybkość zwrotu instalacji - to nie warto.



> Jeżeli chodzi relacje pomiędzy usytuowaniem południe, a wschód-zachód to jeżeli jedna część paneli jest bardziej na południe, lub obie są równo to czy nie powinna być podobna wielkość uzysku.


W żadnym wypadku. I teoria (modele) i praktyka mówi, że panele skierowane na południe mają największy uzysk. Jeśli obie instalacje nie mają zacienień, to instalacje skierowane na wschód i/lub zachód nigdy nie dorównają skierowanym na południe. Oczywiście piszemy o produkcji w skali roku, a nie pojedynczych dniach.

----------


## lopiola

Miałem na myśli różnicę pomiędzy dokładny ustawieniem  wschód-zachód, a przesunięciem np. o 20 stopni w dowolną stronę, przypuszczam, że przy takim przesunięciu te panele co są skierowane bardziej na południe dadzą więcej energii a te na północ mniej czyli w efekcie będzie tak jak bez tego przesunięcia.
Z analizy tych "moich" obiektów wynika, że rocznie wschód-zachód ma 25% mniejszy uzysk niż południe.

----------


## vr5

*@xps*

Instaluj gdzie tylko masz miejsce i ekonomiczne uzasadnienie. Na ścianie południowej też można - uzysk z reguły powyżej 60 % w stosunku do optymalnego. 
Czy wiesz, że Niemcy montują panele też na ekranach wygłuszających przy drogach? Im się opłaca, to może i nam też.

----------

